# Pistol Browning 9mm Hi Power



## Sniper2393 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anyone answer this question for me? On some 9mm Browning pistols, during manufacture, a section on the right hand side of the slide, (viewed from the rear), is machined into what appears to be a thumb rest/finger grip shape. However, it is positioned in such a place as to have no useful function. Does anyone know why it is there?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've owned two Hi-Powers and still own one of them (Mark III-S, 1989 version in 9mm). I have seen and held many of these classics and have never seen what you're reporting here. Might you have a picture to show us this?

And welcome aboard the site. We're pleased to have you with us.


----------



## Sniper2393 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi SouthernBoy,
Thanks for the welcome.
I don't personally have any photos but if you search online for photos of 9mm browning hi power, there are lots of them there. 
It's odd really because I was a military armourer by trade and all of our brownings had this recess. The model we used was designated Pistol Browning 9mm, L9A1 Model2.
Hope This helps.
Chris.


----------



## Sniper2393 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi again,
I have found and saved an image, (.jpg) but dont know how to attach it to my reply.
Can you help please?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My Browning looks virtually identical to this one;

File:HiPowerMk3.jpg - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games

If the image you found has a link, then just copy the link into a your dialogue box.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I realize the pistol is a bit different, but is the dished-out area similar to the one visible on this pistol?










If so, I believe when the slide is locked-back in the disassembly notch using the thumb safety, the dished-out area on the slide lines-up with the end of the slide stop, making it easier to use fingertip (thumb-tip?) pressure to push the slide stop out of the frame. Because the slide is slightly wider than the frame, without the dished area, finger-only disassembly would be more difficult. If you use a tool to tap/press the slide stop out, it doesn't really make much of a difference at all.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> My Browning looks virtually identical to this one;
> 
> File:HiPowerMk3.jpg - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games
> 
> If the image you found has a link, then just copy the link into a your dialogue box.


Like this. Just add







after the link and Viola!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> I realize the pistol is a bit different, but is the dished-out area similar to the one visible on this pistol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that explanation! I asked my local gun store this question recently on a rather nice BHP, and they had no clue what it was for. Makes perfect sense now! Thanks again!


----------



## Sniper2393 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you very much. Now you've explained it, I can see the relevance.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's exactly it. Without the thumb-cut, when you pushed out the slide-stop to takedown the pistol you would be fighting against the raised edge of the slide. The thumb-relief (or finger relief) gives you a shallow spot that will be flat-equal with the frame so you can push the slide-stop out farther. It really is an elegant, simple solution.


----------



## genstab (May 24, 2012)

Scorpion8 said:


> That's exactly it. Without the thumb-cut, when you pushed out the slide-stop to takedown the pistol you would be fighting against the raised edge of the slide. The thumb-relief (or finger relief) gives you a shallow spot that will be flat-equal with the frame so you can push the slide-stop out farther. It really is an elegant, simple solution.


According to Anthony Vanderlinden's excellend book on the FN/Browning pistols (FN Herstal makes Browning guns), the thumbprint on the right side of the slide was removed about 1960.

Best,
Bill in Cleveland


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Now that's a handy thing to know, for rough-figuring production-dating purposes; thanks for posting!


----------

